# An overheard phone call....



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

So I'm sitting here between classes in a common area and I happen to overhear one end of a phone conversation...
"So I just wanted to let you know that the kitten I gave you isn't spayed or neutered"
...
"She just wouldn't stop meowing, I couldn't stand it"
...
And then she walked out of earshot. 


For one thing...either this person doesn't know the difference between who gets spayed and who gets neutered or they just didn't know how to sex their cat which was bad enough, but then the comment about it meowing....It's a kitten FFS! It was probably just separated from it's mother and siblings and needs attention. To get rid of an animal because it's noisy and needs attention is just irresponsible and selfish. *grumblegrumble*


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

well then maybe it is for the best that she found a new owner for the cat, maybe the new owners have more common sense.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

People get rid of birds because they're noisy a lot too. Cockatiels fill shelters super fast. Uhmm what did you THINK birds were ?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You might be right ******, but no young animal needs to be bounced around homes like that >.<
Birds are the first thing I hear when I walk into any pet store or even waking up in the morning; the crows are my alarm clock when I'm camping. Birds are probably one of the most vocal species on the planet. People need to google more and get their ears checked.


----------



## JulianBashir (Oct 2, 2014)

Ugh, That is a huge pet peeve of mine when it comes to pets. "My cat won't stop meowing! My dog won't stop barking!" Did you play with it? It is in pain? Does it need food? True, there are noisy pets here and there, but more often than not they need or want something.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

When we had my puppy (now dog) for the first time we had to keep him in a kennel at nights because he wasn't house trained yet and we didn't want him peeing everywhere (but eventually he learned kennel = bad so wouldn't go in and we gave up trying to get him in after maybe a week) but first night he was just barking and barking and barking and barking (i have a recording of it on my phone. he was in the kitchen and I was in my room which is a floor up) It was extremely obnoxious but we expected it because a) he was still a puppy b) he was JUST seperated from his littermates and mom... can't blame the little guy for barking a lot.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

My dog had severe separation anxiety when I first got him (once again....found him on craigslist). He would HOWL whenever I wasn't home. My best friend was temporarily living with me at first and she hates dogs and she would cuddle him in bed just to get him to shut up. Then my last roomm mate was not so positive about her solutions, it caused a serious rift. She had her boyfriend pee on my dog, she's lock him outside in extreme heat and cold. Thank God she's gone. At the time I had no clue but then she started telling 'funny stories' about it and within a week she was out of my house. I don't have roommates now, so I don't know if he still howls but he does start barking as soon as my boyfriend or I drive up to the house.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

One of our cats, Noel, meows continuously. We've had him vet checked, we feed him more than enough, we play with him, cuddle him and he doesn't stop. He's just a vocal cat. At the end of the day you learn to blank it out (if it's for no reason) and I wear earplugs to bed so I sleep through it! No need to rehome the poor baby.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

CatsRatsVeggies said:


> One of our cats, Noel, meows continuously. We've had him vet checked, we feed him more than enough, we play with him, cuddle him and he doesn't stop. He's just a vocal cat. At the end of the day you learn to blank it out (if it's for no reason) and I wear earplugs to bed so I sleep through it! No need to rehome the poor baby.


That's pretty funny. I had a big yellow maine ****-ish cat named Sebastian that would talk to me. If any words were directed at him, he'd meow back. We'd have little conversations of me talking and him meowing in answer lol My parents probably thought I was a nut.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

kksrats said:


> That's pretty funny. I had a big yellow maine ****-ish cat named Sebastian that would talk to me. If any words were directed at him, he'd meow back. We'd have little conversations of me talking and him meowing in answer lol My parents probably thought I was a nut.


Noel does that! I also talk to cats on the street then feed them.. I'm surprised they haven't come to put me away yet haha!


----------

